# Puppy eating everything he can



## acf_43 (Mar 10, 2013)

Has anyone had a problem with their puppy eating it's own poo? ...and then throwing it up... and eating it again? I know, it's a disturbing thought. Maddux is 4 months old and has been trying to eat any poo he comes across (as well as worms, cockroaches, rocks, etc.) I think that it's just a puppy curiosity phase, but my friend who I usually go to for puppy problems seemed concerned that it might be more of a problem. I'm curious on what other people think about it and what they have experienced!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not had the poo eating prob, not own poo anyway - every other kind yes! but I do know it is sometimes caused by a lack of something in the diet, although other times it can be habit, there are supplements you can get that are supposed to stop this but I'm not sure what they are - sorry, not being much help am I? I'm sure someone on here will have some experience...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is stuff you can spray the poo with to put your pup off eating it.....you just have to get there first!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We tend to get to it before he does!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

